# stocking suggestions for a rio 125ltr 2 foot tank



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

hi im looking to set up my aquarium again and would like some suggestions on fish am deff going for a bristlenose and a couple of assasin snails but would love to hear any ideas for an interesting community set up


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

You could get a maximum of one gourami, more will fight with each other. The bigger tetras will do fine, and platies. You could get 1 Angelfish as a center piece but I think 2 is better. (1 female and one male). That's really it for community, even the angelfish might be too aggressive.


----------

